# PRIME conditioner and maracyn dosing question?



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I went to petsmart yesterday to pick up some maracyn 2 (both my fish have finrot...again..despite daily100% water changes and heated water) and I saw Prime water conditioner, I picked it up because I have heard good things about it here on the board. How much would I need to use for a 5 gallon, and a 1 gallon? The directions are for a 50 gallon. :shock:

Also, I'm hoping someone might be able to help me with the maracyn two. I have figured out how much I need to use for my 5 gallon tank, but I am a little confused on how much I need to use for my 1 Gallon QT. for batman?
The directions say:
first day, add 2 packets per 10 gallons of water. second through fifth day add one packet per 10 gallons of water.
Figuring out how much to use for my 5 gallon was pretty simple, just half that dose. Can anyone help me figure out how to treat my 1 gallon?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Prime is .1 ml per gallon, if you don't have a dropper that can measure this then you can go with 1 to 2 drops per galon. With conditioners, it's not a big deal if you're a LITTLE off. 
Don't know about medications because I don't use any... I only rely on aquarium salt and clean water


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thankyou!
I normally don't like to use medication either, however I have tried the aquarium salt, daily 100% water changes heated water, and still my fishes fins look aweful. :-(


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I had a similar question and emailed their customer service. The response was take one packet of the med and put it into a 1 gallon container, a water jug works fine. That is the 10 gallon full strength. For a one gallon use you would take about 13 ounces of that and add to a 1 gallon QT tank and you are good to go. That mixture you concocted though is pretty much useless after that because as soon as the med hits water it begins to lose it's strength but you can add another packet and top that off and that is a way to keep working with that and not toss it. That was from the manufacturer so take it for what it is worth..  

I quit using meds cause they don't do squat for me.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------

